
RubyMotion resources - calineczka
http://blog.arkency.com/2014/07/one-ruby-to-rule-them-all/
======
taylorbuley
While development may be moving mobile RubyMotion is actually moving somewhat
desktop-bound: latest builds support OS X desktop app building. It's a lovely
replacement for MacRuby, which isn't building post-LLVM.

Meanwhile, more along mobile lines, RubyMotion has promised Android support.
iOS templated apps will be able to share classes etc. with Android templated
apps. Pretty exciting stuff for native.

The cost of a RubyMotion license has to me seemed a little steep when piled
atop the other OS X fees, but taken in context and with derived value (for me,
namely staying in vim and out of XCode and Eclipse) I think the price makes on
the whole.

------
programminggeek
One thing about RubyMotion that to me is a kind of massive failure is that
while I love Ruby a lot, when learning iOS, the IDE is massively helpful.

Objective-C is verbose and maybe terrible, but code completion, type checking,
etc. is really useful, especially when you are learning the API's.

My experience playing with RubyMotion was that I would end up reading the docs
constantly to learn how to do things in Objective-C and then translate those
ideas to Ruby.

Now that Swift exists the argument for Ruby on iOS is a bit weaker. I like
that RubyMotion is supporting Android soon and that will help a ton, but I
think for most devs, just learning Swift and getting good with the native
tools will be better in the long run than deep diving on RubyMotion.

That being said, I hope RubyMotion continues to do well. Choice is good and
for some people, I'm sure RubyMotion is the best thing since sliced bread.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
> My experience playing with RubyMotion was that I would end up reading the
> docs constantly to learn how to do things in Objective-C and then translate
> those ideas to Ruby.

I thoroughly recommend ProMotion. Writing RubyMotion apps with it gets rid of
most of the boilerplate. I was able to write non-trivial multi-page apps while
only consulting Apple's docs a hand full of times.

~~~
programminggeek
Last I played with Ruby Motion was over a year ago, so I'm not sure if
ProMotion was available or not at that point.

------
markrickert
TLDR: "We just started using this thing. It's pretty cool, but we're not going
to tell you anything other than you should use it. Here's some DSLs for it."

